# saulosi or demasoni and yellow labs



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

To anyone who have kept these fish, one being aggressive and the other being peaceful in termperament, do the yellow labs have to be bigger than the saulosi? Same question when mixing demasoni with yellow labs

Thanks in advance

TomC


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I wouldnt put Saulosi and yellow labs together becasue the colors are the same truthfully. I would either do a large group of saulosi so that you have both the yellow and the blue, or just mix yellow labs and demasoni.

I would keep the labs in a minimum group size of 4-5 and the demasoni in groups of 12 or larger because of there conspecific aggression.

What size tank is this though? The length is more important than the gallonage

I dont find my labs or saulosi to be too aggressive. Demasoni and labs is a very popular combination. :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

If i were you i wouldnt mix the saulosi and the yellow labs...they look REALLY similar in color. Who knows they can also make hybrids...and i am sure you dont want that.

Demasoni and Yellow Labs is the way to go. Very popular combination. I would do 14-18 demasoni and about 6-7 yellow labs...depending on your tank size. :fish:


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will be getting a 55 gallon 4 ft by13 by 20 or possibly 75. But what Im wondering is if you get demasoni which are agressive, then how to possibly prevent losing yellow labs to the more agressive demasoni ? Thats what I was trying to ask

Thanks again

TomC


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*TKC747*

The demasoni usually ignore the yellow labs and the yellow will also usually ignore the demasoni


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I think either species would be fine with the Labidochromis Caeruleus. I currently keep 3 Pseudotropheus Saulosi with a larger group of Labidochromis Caeruleus and they definitely tend to be more dominant and aggressive but as with most fish their aggression is focused more toward their own species.

Personally I would rather go with Pseudotropheus Demasoni because the tangerine colored females of P. Saulosi are a poor contrast for the very yellow L. Caeruleus. Though I must disagree with *khaki* about them being really similar though the hybridization warning is something to think about.

As far as preventing the loss of fish goes, the difference in aggression between these fish is usually not so much as to be a problem though some people have had awful experiences with P. Demasoni. If you are trying to be as cautious as possible then having larger L. Caeruleus could limit aggression but there are more important considerations. One would be the over all stocking levels, which both *khaki* and *bac3492* have given suggestions that will help limit problems. Another way to limit problems is to never add a new fish to the tank by its self. Lastly, providing a lot of rock work will make these species more comfortable and able to retreat from aggression.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is a link to the same question that I posted a while back. There is also a link to another post of mine that has some shots of my Demasoni/Lab colony. They have already bred and spit fry everywhere, and there are still moms holding. Hope this helps in your decision.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Labs and Dems!


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Saulosi and Demasoni are a good combination. I observed no hybridization in my tank while keeping them together.

Both Labs and Demasoni are shy fish. The Saulosi are more active and will draw the Demasoni out of hiding.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Demasoni shy? Where did you get yours?? I need some of those!


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

i have my saulosi in with yellow labs in my 125 gallon mbuna tank, and my alpha male lab(scarface) bred with my female saulosi, so i wouldnt mix saulosi and labs(i learned from my mistake) i would get demasonis and labs..then you get the colors of the saulsois(blue and yellow)
good luck!!
belle


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

If you're deadset on mixing one or the other with yellow labs, I would definitely do demasoni. While saulosi females don't look much like yellow labs to me, they're similar enough that neither would really pop.

I'd still rather have a large group of saulosi vs. mixing yellow labs and demasoni, but that's just me. I have a big soft spot for saulosi.


----------



## penalonga2005 (Jun 1, 2007)

Salousi have great personality really active thats why everyone likes them and they breed like jackrabbits. If you are set on the demasoni yellow lab theme, try yellow lab dolphin manda. Dolphin mandas are really laid back and will show good color in a nice group. They call the giant demasoni without the attitude.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Sprungster said:


> Saulosi and Demasoni are a good combination. I observed no hybridization in my tank while keeping them together.
> 
> Both Labs and Demasoni are shy fish. The Saulosi are more active and will draw the Demasoni out of hiding.


  :-?
Don't keep Saulosi and Demasoni together

Yellow labs and Dems get my vote just to even out the yellow and blue. Saulosi and yellow labs makes for a very yellow tank. Either way breeding is quite safe


----------

